#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  HTRI v.6

## engr_samad83@yahoo.com

Dear all

Hope u r fine. i m new to this thread and a few days ago i found a link on this thread which lead me to download HTRI v6 and successfully i dowloaded and ran its exe file on my pc but the only problem i m facing is that after installing the software and making its short cut on desktop when i try to run it asks to put black or red hardware key (USB). Can you plz help me in this regards to get rid of this error so that i could be able to design HE's on this software easily????

*I am really in need of it. Thanks in advance* 

Regards



Muhammad abdul samad
Mechanical engineeerSee More: HTRI v.6

----------


## aseptman

pl search in this forum but no medi as yet

----------


## shahla

HI Friends
 I used to work with widows xp and my soft wares (aspen one, HTFS, HTRI,ProII, )were compatible but my new system with windows 7 can not handle them
anybody can help me with new versions of these program for windows 7

----------


## Ricardo Orrego

Friend,

Go to IngequimUC page register and get what you need.

Regards

----------


## shahla

Unfortunately this a Spanish page .any other site in English?

----------


## mkhurram79

dear download htri5 from thepiratebay. unfortunately ----- is available only for Xace for htri6

----------


## shahla

thanks for ur prompt reply

----------


## ahmadfallahi

hi
i install htri6 but Xfh (fired heater) does not load and i can not work with Xfh
please help me

----------


## zhouli

many people need it,but no one offer it.

----------


## masnuno

you can run with medi htri v5 but the result gave us v5 too
its too bad  :Shame:

----------


## henj

You may have a look here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The last links seems to work for me - but maybe it still is version 5?

----------

